
‘We Needed to Go’: Rich Americans Activate Pandemic Escape Plans - throwaway888abc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-19/-we-needed-to-go-rich-americans-activate-pandemic-escape-plans
======
solotronics
I had a primal instinct to flee when I was watching this closely in December
and January. Besides people wearing face masks and not eating at resturants
suprisingly little has changed north of Dallas.

------
willis936
Is this an admission that some wealthy have knowingly made irresponsible
economic decisions?

------
ornornor
[https://outline.com/ZVxMdn](https://outline.com/ZVxMdn)

